# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  No estoy De acuerdo: la buena magia

## Ella

a ver, "la buena magia" de Darwin Ortiz tras las ultimas tendencias ha pasado de ser un libro "maravilloso" a un libro "esta bien, pero no comparto muchas opiniones" o "no te lo compres porque tiene errores"
si, tendencias, como cuando hemos pasado de decir que el canuto es el mejor libro para empezar a recomendar sin parar florensa/giobbi con sus juegos automaticos (incluso gente que no los ha leido).
en 3 años que llevo en el foro, desde hace casi un año se ha puesto de "moda" decir que hay cosas del libro de darwin con las que no se esta de acuerdo, y yo no se, si es de verdad, tanta gente no este de acuerdo con darwin o que esto no sea mas que una reaccion en cadena en la que uno repite lo que lee, por ejemplo ver que esto lo dice alguien que dudo haya leido un libro en su vida como shark   :Lol:   :Lol:  

bromas aparte
se me ha ocurrido analizar algunos de los contenidos de "la buena magia" para discutir sobre ellos, si nos parece correctos o no, como lo hizo Sarbatxo




> Respondiento a Tiple H respecto a la afirmación de Ortiz que repito aqui: _Esa creencia de que la magia no entretiene por si sola es lo que llamo "la falacia de Fitzkee". En su libro Showmanship for magicians [...] La prescripción de Dariel Fitzkee para hacer que la magia sea entretenida es incluir música, danza, humor e insinuación sexual en el espectáculo. Para él, la magia es una píldora amarga que hay que endulzar para que el público se trague._ .
> 
> Debemos tener en cuenta dos cosas. 
> 
> 1º Mientras el libro de Darwin Ortiz se centra en la magia de cerca el de Fitzkee habla principalmente de la magia de escena.
> 
> 2º Hay que tener en cuenta el año en que se escribio el "Showmansip for magicians" (1944). En estos años la magia estaba en los teatros y lo que funcionaba en los teatros era el music-hall y los espectaculos de magia que funcionaban eran los que tenian una resembalnza de music hall.
> 
> Teniendo esto en cuenta, y teniendo en cuenta que tanto uno como otro simplemente expresan sus opiniones (Fitzkee lo hace ya en su prologo), mucho de lo que dice en su primer libro es totalmente aplicable a la magia en general. Habla de la presentación, de los magos que sin estar bien preparados empiezan a hacer actuaciones y... bueno, si teneis ocasión de leer aunque solo sea su prologo y sus dos primeros capitulos no dejeis de hacerlo, os podra gustar o no lo que dice, pero seguro que no os deja indiferentes.   
> ...



*Que otras opiniones de Darwin no compartis??* (por favor, si podeis decir la pagina del libro a la hora de citar a darwin seria de mucha ayuda, gracias)

----------


## shark

Yo no he dicho que sea un libro malo, sino que es un libro bueno, pero del que no comparto cosas.

Claro que no me lo he leido, si así fuera podría argumentar ..... 8-)

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Pag 247  (5º linea)
“Cuando otro mago opina sobre un juego que le acabas de hacer, solo te está diciendo si a él personalmente le ha gustado, lo cual es de escasa utilidad”

No estoy de acuerdo que siempre sea así.
Yo espero que me digan la parte que menos les ha gustado y como piensan que esta, se podría mejorar.
Por lo menos eso es lo que yo intento hacer cuando alguien me hace un juego.



De todos modos contesto esto por incordiar.
No seré yo quien critique este libro.
Es difícil encontrar una página donde no haya subrayado algo(a lapiz)   

Es buenísimo, para mí : imprescindible.

----------


## Dramagic

Claudia, no es cuestión de epocas o rachas..sino simplemente que con el tiempo vas adquiriendo una madurez mágica y vas aumentando tu experiencia y tus conocimientos teóricos y te das cuenta de que lo que comenta el libro no tiene por que ser cierto 100%.

Lo mismo pasa con el libro de Nelms.

Yo no comparto muchas cosas de lo que dicen estos dos libros, pero no dejan de ser unos libros imprescindibles y úitles. sobre todo porque, más allá de lo que dicen, lo imoportante es que te hacen pensar y reflexionar sobre tu magia.

----------


## Ella

> Claudia, no es cuestión de epocas o rachas..sino simplemente que con el tiempo vas adquiriendo una madurez mágica y vas aumentando tu experiencia y tus conocimientos teóricos y te das cuenta de que lo que comenta el libro no tiene por que ser cierto 100%.
> 
> Lo mismo pasa con el libro de Nelms.
> 
> Yo no comparto muchas cosas de lo que dicen estos dos libros, pero no dejan de ser unos libros imprescindibles y úitles. sobre todo porque, más allá de lo que dicen, lo imoportante es que te hacen pensar y reflexionar sobre tu magia.


I know, I know

yo me di cuenta que darwin algunas veces saca cosas de contexto o lo lleva a lo tremendo, por ejemplo, si alguien dice que la casa es una buena proteccion, darwin lo rebate diciendo que el techo se puede caer.
pero lo lei ya hace un año y no lo tengo tan fresco como para decir "no estoy de acuedo de tal o cual cosa".
por eso quiero ver que tanto es el contenido del desacuerdo, asi como cuanta gente lo comparte...porque efecto en cadena hay mucho
aparte, es una excusa para volver a leer el libro y crear un poco de debate , no deciais que el foro no tenia temas interesantes??   :Lol:  
alex ya se ha mojado...quien mas?

----------


## Ella

> Pag 247  (5º linea)
> “Cuando otro mago opina sobre un juego que le acabas de hacer, solo te está diciendo si a él personalmente le ha gustado, lo cual es de escasa utilidad”
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo que siempre sea así.
> Yo espero que me digan la parte que menos les ha gustado y como piensan que esta, se podría mejorar.
> Por lo menos eso es lo que yo intento hacer cuando alguien me hace un juego.
> .


darwin no se refiere que dicen lo bueno del juego, darwin se refiere que los magos dan una opinion personal sobre el (tecnica, presentacion...), si hay suerte, por su experiencia , saben mas o menos lo que les gusta al publico y segun eso dan una opinion que sera para correccion, mejora o alabanza...pero siempre es una opinion personal

la ultima palabra la tiene el publico, el dira si efectivamente si tras todo el trabajo y suposiciones sobre reacciones y gustos, efectivamente se han alcanzado los objetivos o no, pudiendo incluso a obligarte a volver a trabajar sobre el juego.

es como cuando se crea un producto en el mercado, se puede esperar a que sea el producto mas comprado pero luego no responde a las espectativas y en el han trabajado los mejores profecionales.

a eso se refiere darwin.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Por supuesto, la opinión del profano es la que cuenta.


Ya he dicho, que solo he citado es frase para incordiar un poco.

----------


## eidanyoson

Jo, Claudia, ya te vale, vas hacerme  releer el libro de nuevo de cabo a rabo.
 En fin, para después del verano (espero tenerlo releído para entonces de nuevo) te contesto algo.  8)

----------


## martamagika

gracias ella por un hilo interesanteeeee me mantengo leyendolo. Haber lo que da de si que seguro es mucho. saludos desde las islas!

----------


## MJJMarkos

En el prólogo dos errores garrafales:

Habla del humor, sin tener ni idea. Ahí está la conferencia de Magia y Humor de Juan por ejemplo. O los estilos de Juan, Pepe, y cientos más...

Cientos que dicho sea de paso han llegado muy lejos... muy, muy lejos.

Ese podría ser pasable, porque se puede interpretar como su propia opinión (a la que no echa ni cuenta porque él también mete algún que otro chiste a destiempo).

Pero el error más garrafal (e imperdonable, porque deja patente su ignorancia) es decir que Slydini nunca fue profesional. Y no, no habla de que su magia fuese poco "profesional", sino de vivir de la magia. 

En fin.

Y como me meta en "berenjenal" hay cosas que van en contra de lo que hacían magos como Kaps o Cardini.

----------


## Ella

> Y como me meta en "berenjenal" hay cosas que van en contra de lo que hacían magos como Kaps o Cardini.



sigue, sigue!!!

----------


## Iván Manso

Yo lo que recomiendo siempre, y vuelvo a recomendar aquí, es que antes de leer este libro, La buena magia, leáis teorías de Juan Tamariz, Carroll, Vernon, Slydini, Tommy Wonder... incluso Nelms, antes de leer al señor Ortiz. La razón es sencilla, hay que formar la mente con teorías de Maestros de peso para que luego cuando Darwin los critica en su libro sepáis deducir si lleva razón o no, es decir, que leáis este el último y punto   :Lol:   porque lo digo yo. Pero fuera de broma, es lo aconsejable. Eso sí, luego cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera   :Wink:  

Un saludo

Iván Manso (El inflexible)

----------


## Felipe

Lo leí hace un par de años y entonces me pareció interesante pero entonces no sabía mucho de magia. Ahora no es que sepa mucho más pero sí he leído muchos más libros y, ciertamente, me da un poco pereza volver a leerlo.

Ya que habéis hablado también del libro de Nelms, lo leí justo a continuación del de Ortiz y me gustó muchísimo más. Es más, lo volví a leer hace poco.

De todas formas, se esté de acuerdo o no con ellos, lo importante es que te hacen pensar.

PD. Recomiendo la lectura del libro de Helder Guimaraes.

----------


## Moss

Hola Ella:
 Capitulo 10.- Estilo
Desarrolo de un estilo 
 Aqui narra lo que, para el, es el estilo en la magia, que es producto de una buena filosofía mágica, una sólida teoría estética: también aclara que es una visión personal; este capítulo me dejó un poco descolocado...

 Cito textualmente: Espero no sacar las frases de contexto, pero es que no tienen desperdicio...

 "Yo me especializo en cartomagía y hay ciertas cosas que no me gustan en la magia con cartas....los juegos en que sólo se emplean las cartas para ser contadas....rutinas de cartas viajeras...
  ...Tampoco me gustan los juegos en que las cartas se personifican, no me digas que un Rey sube porque es ambicioso, o que una carta se ruboriza...
 ... Las cartas no se casan, y nunca creeré que la Jota de Picas es un famosa detective que va a encontrar los diamantes robados...*para mí este tipo de charla es infantil y vergonzoso..*"

 Y sigue y sigue... 

  Esto es una "bomba lapa" a las presentaciones de algunos de los más grandes,  Tamariz, Florensa, el gran Carrol,...

 ¡Ah! Si alguen esta interesado en este libro lo cambio casi por cualquier cosa;....
  Salvo los primeros capitulos, no tiene nada de original; Don Arturo de Ascanio , Juan Tamariz, incluso Tommy Wonder, eso si que es un placer para los sentidos; Darwin...no me molas.

----------


## Moss

P.D.: Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Shrk e Ivan Manso; hay que tener una buena base teórica para afrontar el estudio de este libro; en este foro lo recomendáis a los que estamos iniciándonos ( yo llevo algo más de dos años); no me parace el idóneo para empezar con la teória mágica, hay cosas en él, que un novato puede tomar como dogmas inquebrantables, si es de los primeros que leemos, malo, malo...

Podría decir ahora que "es mi humilde opinión" pero permitidme que en este caso sea un intransigente.

Saludos a "tutti il mondo".

----------


## MJJMarkos

Y te aseguro que a pesar de tu "intransigencia", tienes toda la razón.

----------


## miguelajo

Es cierto, yo ese libro me lo lei en la RENFE, como casi siempre, y había dias que tenía que cerrar el libro el resto del trayecto sólo para pensar lo que ese hombre estaba diciendo porque se daba de bruces con lo que había estudiado de otros maestros.
Sólo un detalle. Darwin no concibe los juegos de cartas en los que éstas adquieren una identidad de persona.....Tiraremos los caníbales, y la ambiciosa, y el romeo y julieta...en fin...
Pero es muy recomendable de leer porque te hace pensar y eso es bueno.
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## miguelajo

Repetido

----------


## shark

> *Pero es muy recomendable de leer porque te hace pensar y eso es bueno.*
> Salu2
> Miguel AJO


Esa misma reflexion se la hice un dia yo a MJJMarkos por el messenger

----------


## Ella

> Hola Ella:
>  Capitulo 10.- Estilo
> Desarrolo de un estilo 
>  Aqui narra lo que, para el, es el estilo en la magia, que es producto de una buena filosofía mágica, una sólida teoría estética: también aclara que es una visión personal; este capítulo me dejó un poco descolocado...
> 
>  Cito textualmente: Espero no sacar las frases de contexto, pero es que no tienen desperdicio...
> 
>  "Yo me especializo en cartomagía y hay ciertas cosas que no me gustan en la magia con cartas....los juegos en que sólo se emplean las cartas para ser contadas....rutinas de cartas viajeras...
>   ...Tampoco me gustan los juegos en que las cartas se personifican, no me digas que un Rey sube porque es ambicioso, o que una carta se ruboriza...
> ...



ya...pero tambien dice:

"Los prejuicios arriba expuestos son correctos para mi. Atenerme a ellos me ha servido para impartir a mis actuaciones un estilo caracteristico y congruente, en el que las cartas se utilizan y se manejan de manera que nos resulten familiares y en un contexto tambien familiar (derivado de la mesa del juego ) para producir resultados fuera de lo comun.
no intento en abosloluto que te suscribas a mi modo de pensar (...)"

darwin se ha marcado unas reglas a raiz de unas cosas que le gustan o, quiza, no sepa hacer bien (o no tan bien como tamariz, carroll o florensa), de esta forma a logrado profundizar en el tipo de magia que el hace, y por tanto ese es su estilo.


mirad esto: la burbuja de la realidad
http://blogdemagia.com/2007/09/21/la...e-la-realidad/

a mi no me gustan los juegos del tipo monedas a traves de la mesa o interior okito, porque cuando los hago hasta ahora no he encontrado otra forma que lo tipoco de "pasa una, y pasa otra mas...falta la ultima, pufffff"
y son juegos magnificos, y los estudio..pero soy incapaz de presentarlos

----------


## Voidmain

Soy de los que se ha leido La Buena Magia antes que los libros de Tamariz o Ascanio, y no puedo decir que me haya perjudicado. 

Si ves a Darwin presentar un juego y comparas con el libro, el hombre aplica todo lo que relata, con mayor o menor éxito. Eso sí, su forma de presentar (y por tanto su concepción de la magia) es muy suya, y te hace desde milagritos hasta chapuzas.

Es comprensible que a uno no le parezca el mejor enfoque, pero a alguien que no haya leido apenas teoría, como era mi caso cuando lo adquirí, le aclara bastantes puntos y da pistas sobre como mejorar la presentación. 

Evidentemente hay que leerlo como cualquier otro texto, con perspectiva y sin interpretar sus palabras como dogmas, más sabiendo la variedad de escuelas presentes en la magia. 
Al fin y al cabo, solo se trata de la opinión de Darwin... tampoco es para crucificarle. No te exije que sigas sus consejos a pies juntillas, ni que los grabes en piedra como mandamientos.
Vamos, que somos mayorictos para sacar nuestras propias conclusiones despues de leer un libro, supongo.

P.D: Me gustaría aderezar el post con algunas citas del libro, pero por desgracia estoy en el trabajo. Ya veremos cuando llegue a casa...

----------


## Moss

> Y te aseguro que a pesar de tu "intransigencia", tienes toda la razón.


  Hola MJJ Markos:

  Primero decirte que es para mi un honor compartir contigo un hilo y que coincidamos en esto, quiero que sepas que soy un seguidor incondicional de tus argumentaciones, leer tus líneas me ha hecho frenar en seco hace unos meses.
  He vuelto a empezar desde el principio (Florensa me tiene negro).
  Lo dicho, un placer saludarte.

  Respondiendo a Ella:

  Sí, Ella, ya sé que se justifica: " no te suscribas a mi manera de pensar"... tira la piedra y esconde la mano, pero lo peor es que su libro está lleno de este tipo de cosas,...

  Tengo un colega que es muy vacilón, (disculpa el ejemplo) que dice:" Me cago en tu madre"...y continúa: "...no te mosquees, que te lo digo con todo el cariño del mundo"... pues el señor Darwin Ortiz hace algo parecido.

----------


## Moss

Continúo... ( es que se ma jodío el teclado y no pude seguir).

 Tengo una rutina de "sandwich" donde el Rey negro es mi padre, (se apellida Rey), y una Dama negra mi madre, mis hermanos y yo estamos representados por el As, 2 y 3 de Corazones, es un juego que gusta y me gusta; la versación esta llena de anécdotas infantiles y de reprimendas de mis padres; como te digo, gusta mucho; y desde luego la charla dista mucho de ser _infantil y vergonzosa_ . Lo siento mucho, pero ahí, Darwin Ortiz me ha tocado la fibra sensible.

*Hola Iván*; claro que no quiero crucificarlo, primero por que no tengo la categoría suficiente, pero que gustillo da el enmerdarle la plana a un superprofesional.  :Oops:

----------


## Ella

una charla infantil no ha de estar dirigida a los niños o tiene que tener brujas malvadas de por medio  :Smile1: , es el hecho, la accion, lo que para darwin, es infantil, pero tampoco hay nada de malo, yo lo soy en cuanto a personalidad y creo que eso es peor   :Lol:  
hay magos/payasos que toman una aptitud infantil sobre el escenario. es asi su personaje, pero en cambios otros no y de igual forma logran llegar hasta los niños, ellos han decidido rechazar ese comportamiento o forma de animar porque no les gusta, asi la haga el campeon del mundo mundial o sea el metodo mas efectivo.
si no, todo el mundo que se dedique a los niños hablaria como niño de 3 años y serian los osos amoros con una pizca de pilleria.
mirad a kaito y murphy, dos magos completamente diferentes

uno de mis juegos favoritos es monedas a traves de la mesa de slydini, en el slydini reta al espectador.
pero que es lo que opinan la mayoria de magos sobre el reto? que esta mal. pues a unos cuantos (no dire nombres pero os simpatizan a vosotros tambien) rechazan este juego porque slydini trata de "tonto" al espectador y directamente no les gusta...

nadie se atreve a hacer el juego como slydini porque va en contra de su ley "no retar" y aparte porque slydini es unico (aunque alguno habra..),y algunos (como yo) no lo presentan porque no saben como hacerlo sin retar o tener que decir: "y pasan las monedas, ala!, magia!!" (pufff).

la mayoria de magos que vereis haciendo numismagia haran lo tipico: "la moneda atraviesa la tapa/mesa, ahora la siguiente, y ahora mas dificil..."
son magos reconocidos, son juegos que gustan al publico, y no solo eso, si no tambien bien construidos, buen material de estudio.
es mas, joaquin navajas gano el nacional con su juego "interior okito".
pero pese a eso, a mi no me va, rechazo todo juego de este tipo para hacer, porque no me siento comoda ni me parece apacionante ver que lo que ha hecho la 1º moneda se repite 4 veces.
son juegos que disfruto estudiando, pero no me gusta realizarlos de esa manera.
y veras que roth los hace, y veras que piedrahita los hace...pero yo no los hago, porque no soy ROTH ni soy PIEDRAHITA; soy ELLA y no trabajo las monedas de esa forma. 

supongo que alguien (y no me refiero a darwin) que solamente hace juegos de cartomagia  del tipo trile dirigido a un publico de perfil ludopata para un ambiente de casino, donde todo el mundo esta con el mono de apostar, le importara presentar las cartas como el objeto que son que como personajes ficticios que se enamoran o estan hechizados....y por tanto las rechazara e inculso no le gustaran o le pareceran absurdas.

es como si le pones una cancion de roberto carlos a un mecanico, a lo mejor te suelta "dejate de mariconadas, a mi ponme al fari", y en cambio a otro tipo de persona le encanta. si tu eres musico y trabajas animando fiestas de una empresa de mecanica, pues tendras que aprenderte las rumbas y todo lo que les guste y hasta que puede que llegada un momento a ti tambien te empiecen a parecer "chorradas" todo lo que no sea asi.

con decirte que la mayoria de juegos de magia que veo en la tv no me gusta...(salvo horosas ecepciones), y son juegos buenos, y magos de reputacion,pero a mi no me gustan, porque no me aportan nada, para yo decir que me gusta algo tiene que ser la leche, me gusta sentir la sensacion que uno tiene al ver la rutina de mirko, por ejemplo, la de las burbujas, o al ver la de norbet ferre, por desgracia soy asi, no solo para los juegos, si no tambien para los magos, si un mago no me hace sentir "eso" pues... ni me va ni me viene, sea quien sea, logicamente le respeto pero poco mas

la mayoria de juegos de cartas en donde se personifica no pasa de ser un juego que te hace pasar un buen rato (como el de los as saltantes), pero no se convierten en una obra de arte o logran evocar un sentimiento suficientemente intenso que te impulse a ponerte en pie y aplaudir, porque te sale de dentro.

(se nota que a mi tampoco me gusta la personificacion?   :Lol:  , hay juegos que le pega, y magos que desbordan haciendolo...pero en otros deja mucho que decear, en mi mucho peor, y aparte no pasa de ser un juego (en la mayoria de las veces) que se vuelve ameno y entretenido )

----------


## Moss

[quote="Ella"]una charla infantil no ha de estar dirigida a los niños o tiene que tener brujas malvadas de por medio  :Smile1: , es el hecho, la accion, lo que para darwin, es infantil, pero tampoco hay nada de malo, ]

 No; si yo tampoco lo quería centrar en la charla, precisamente es en el echo en sí, lo que me parece reprochable.

 Pero bueno, voy a seguir buscando las cosas que no me gustan para seguir debatiendo. 

Tres veces leí este libro, la tercera lo acabé por amor propio,...¿donde habré dejado la lupa?...casi mejor el microscopio...aquí hay mucho que destripar...

----------


## MJJMarkos

Si que se viertan opiniones es genial. Si se respeta, si nos hace pensar.

El problema es cuando esas opiniones van vertidas en un libro titulado "Strong Magic" (¿qué pasa? ¿que la que no te gusta no es Strong?), y es un libro TEÓRICO.

Aún así, el problema no es ni del libro, ni del autor, es del que lo lee y toma como dogma de fe lo que ahí dice.

¿Que no es mal libro? No! Por supuesto.

¿Que está muy por debajo de los Nelms, Wonder, Giobbi, Tamariz, Ascanio, etc? Por supuesto.

Ese es el problema de lo que tu llamas "corriente de opinión", que antes de leer a Darwin, siempre se debe de conocer "lo otro más antigüillo".

Un abrazo.

----------


## martamagika

estoy disfrutando de lo lindo con este hilo ! me da hasta miedo contestar algo así que solo dejo un dato que ni siquiera se como escribirlo para no denotar ninguna opción ni opinión ( carencias de escritura que tiene una ! ) que decís del dato :


- revisión técnica: Ramón Rioboó

- prólogo : Juan Tamariz

----------


## Moss

Hola Martamágica:

 ¡TOUCHÉ! 
 De acuerdo, pero reconocerás que hay prólogos de Juan Tamariz, bastante más,...no sé como decirlo; ¡apasionados!.
 Relee, por favor el que hace en el libro de Slydini, en el Canuto, en el primer volumen de Ascanio,( si, ya lo sé, en este no podía ser de otra manera), en la GEC de Giobbi, y compara; lee entre líneas, hay diferencia.

  En cuanto a la revisión técnica, tengo que hacer "mutis por el foro"; o sea, ni puta idea...

  Besos.

----------


## blackbolt

Hablo desde el punto de vista del novato y de alguien que no ha podido leer el libro de teoría de Ascanio al no estar a la venta. 

Me leí el libro de Darwin Ortiz sin poder comprender muchas cosas por no conocer los juegos que se citan. Pero en él encontré bastantes ideas que, para alguien que está aprendiendo, permiten dar los primeros pasos para alejarse de esta etiqueta que Ignoto define como 'truquero'. 

Para los novatos da ideas buenas como la de intentar que las cosas ocurran en manos del espectador, colocar objetos que refuercen la idea de imposibilidad (por ej: colocar la mano del espectador o cualquier cosa sobre los Ases de MacDonald, etc...)

O aclara muy bien el problema de plantear un desafío, la necesidad de coherencia en las charlas, el problema del anti-climax, etc...

Supongo que a partir de cierto nivel se podrá debatir, pero para alguien que está aprendiendo es muy util. No me atrevo a criticarlo porque sería como si alguien que se acaba de sacar el carné de conducir se pone a sacarle faltas a Fernando Alonso. 

En cuanto al humor...pues a mí me gusta la idea de Darwin Ortiz. 

Acertar con el humor en la magia es muy difícil y, exceptuando algunos casos, algunos chistes de magos que he tenido la posibilidad de ver en directo me parecen más propios de Pajares y Esteso que de un espectáculo de magia. Me dan vergüenza ajena y alejan cualquier posibilidad de disfrutar de la ilusión.

----------


## martamagika

en este caso que comentas lo mejor blackbolt es leer. Dicho con todo el cariño! 

   en mi mensaje solo dejaba ese dato para ver como lo comentaba el hilo ( me costó pensarmelo mucho para  intervenir, lee el hilo y verás que interesante esta quedando) yo no tengo posición ningunasobre esto solo me llamó la atención el dato y queria ver que pensaba el foro...

----------


## Moss

> Hablo desde el punto de vista del novato y de alguien que no ha podido leer el libro de teoría de Ascanio al no estar a la venta. 
> 
> Me leí el libro de Darwin Ortiz sin poder comprender muchas cosas por no conocer los juegos que se citan. Pero en él encontré bastantes ideas que, para alguien que está aprendiendo, permiten dar los primeros pasos para alejarse de esta etiqueta que Ignoto define como 'truquero'. .


  Hola Blackbolt:

  Es que ahí es donde radica toda mi argumentación, que no es un libro para iniciarse, y en este foro (que los dioses lo guarden muchos años) no dejan de recomendarlo como primer libro de teoría. Que es bueno, sí.
  Que es una recopilación descarada de otros libros anteriores, también.

  P.D. Creo que "La Magia de Ascanio" 1º Volumen lo puedes encontrar, busca.

  Saludos

----------


## blackbolt

Martamagika, Moss, muchas gracias. Tenéis toda la razón y por eso me describo desde el principio como un novato sin acceso a la información necesario y sin la experiencia necesaria para juzgar. Quizás soy un daño colateral en un hilo tan interesante. Debería haber sido tan prudente como Martamagika.

----------


## MJJMarkos

MartaMagika:

El punto de que Slydini no fue profesional y que es un ERROR TREMENDO no lo noté yo. Me lo hizo saber el propio Juan Tamariz en una reunión el 4 de Enero de 2006.

Juan hace prólogos de muchos libros, y no todos son buenísimos.

Y la revisión técnica es eso, una revisión técnica. Nada que ver con el contenido.

Si tienes la suerte de poder hablarlo con Juan, pregúntale, verás que te dice "yo escribí el prólogo a su libro en la edición española, porque ES AMIGO MÍO, pero hay cientos de cosas en las que no estoy de acuerdo".

De hecho, ridiculiza el estilo de Juan Tamariz el libro, así que tu me dirás.

Nadie ha dicho que el libro sea malo, si Juan le hace el prólogo malo no tiene que ser, se ha dicho que es un libro para pensar. El título más correcto hubiese sido Mi teoría de la Magia, por Darwin Ortiz.

Decir pamplinas como que llevar la cartomagia a lo cotidiano, juegos de casinos y demás, para luego hacer cosas alucinantes, es una gran majadería y una generalización urbe et orbi (agarrate que sabe latín). Vamos, una gilipollez.

En España la cultura del juego es NULA. Así que ya me dirás. Y casi todos los clásicos precisamente parten de cosas que NADA tienen que ver, ni siquiera acercarse al juego. De hecho, si en la misma sesión cascas una sesión de trampas al poker sin magia, y luego haces los clásicos, se van a quedar igual.

Cartas através de la manga, Ambiciosa, Cartas através de la mesa, Caníbales, Wild Cards, La carta Helicóptero, Homing Card, La Dama Inquieta, En todas Partes Y en Ninguna... son juegos que Darwin detesta según su visión ¿no?. ¿Qué le queda? Pues eso, adivinar cartas, y hacer que la misma carta aparezca en todas partes y en ninguna pero decir que es pura habilidad.

Echadle un vistazo a sus libros, y a sus videos sobretodo, luego mirad los videos de René, de Arturo, de Juan, de Vallarino (a este, Darwin le cortaba la cabeza!!!), de Kaps, de Cardini.

Y sobre el reto, mirad el video de Gripo en daylimotion.com. Vereis lo que es un RETO planteado al modo que hacía Slydini.

Y se lo hace a Orson Wells... a un don nadie. *Impossible!!* responde Wells, y Gripo se la mete doblada. Con una actitud dicharachera, tranquilona, y sin embargo es la exhaltación del reto. Slydini... LO HACIA ASÍ. Más de uno debería de ver el DVD del Show de Dick Cavett, o el As I Recall.

Y el primero debería de ser Darwin.

Un saludo.

----------


## Moss

..As I Recall...¡que maravilla!. Es una de mis mejores compras, sin duda.

 Gracias por la aclaración sobre el prólogo Markos, se notaba, se notaba...
No sé, se veía la pluma de Tamariz como pesada. Hasta llegué a pensar que la prosa no era suya; un "negro" Tamariz, no me lo podía creer.

 Otra cosa:
 Apéndice 1.- "Las Leyes de Darwin", ¡pufff! como poco lo tildaré de presunción; el que diga que en este glosario hay alguna idea original del autor, por favor, que me lo diga.

 Apéndice 2.- Crea términos para ponerlos al lado de los de Ascanio para _el desarrollo del lenguaje mágico_, entre otras: final retorcido, magia invasiva, técnica del segundo zapato,...

----------


## angelilliks

> Cartas através de la manga, Ambiciosa, Cartas através de la mesa, Caníbales, Wild Cards, La carta Helicóptero, Homing Card, La Dama Inquieta, En todas Partes Y en Ninguna... son juegos que Darwin detesta según su visión ¿no?. ¿Qué le queda? Pues eso, adivinar cartas, y hacer que la misma carta aparezca en todas partes y en ninguna pero decir que es pura habilidad.


Decir que no he leído el libro del señor Ortiz, pero si sus teorías son como éstas, no puedo estar más en desacuerdo con él. La verdad es que personalmente, las adivinaciones me parecen aburridas, venga, coje una carta, tal, cual, ¿era ésta tu carta?. Y por muy bunea presentación que se les de y giros mágicos que les metas, siguen siendo adivinaciones (lamentablemente la gente disfruta mucho con ellas y guarda las cartas con recelo para que no las veas, pobres...).
Y la verdad es que hay que saber hacer adivinaciones, porque normalmente la gente te las pide mucho o porque son juegos que impresionan y ayudan a salir del paso si no tienes ganas de hacer magia, pero de ahí a dejar mal a juegos tan y tan buenos como los mencionados arriba... No sé, es el tipo de magia que le gusta a Darwin Ortiz, no a mí (o al que pueda leer su libro).
Un saludo.

----------


## Voidmain

Pobre Darwin, que tute le has pegado MJJMarkos.
Cierto es que al señor Ortiz le pierde su ego (¿es el que alardea de su cuenta de meñique?), y que algunas de sus artimañas que emplea en los juegos son de lo mas antinaturales (en su versión del Follow the Leader por ejemplo), pero tambien hay que entender su vision de la magia dentro del contexto en el que trabaja. De hecho se presenta a menudo como un experto en trampas de juego.
Creo que enriquece bastante conocer todas las visiones posibles de la magia (incluida la "street magic" estadounidense), y luego poder escoger la que a uno le llene más. 

El libro no tendrá perlas reveladoras, pero si describe obviedades que pueden ayudar a un iniciado... siempre que este busque otras referencias para comparar.

Con esto no digo que me agrade su estilo. Pero tampoco creo que se deba demonizar a Darwin por exponer su ideología respecto a la magia... con plantear que no es recomendable para principiantes, basta.
Así solo se consigue que la gente lo pase por alto, y se pierda algo que podría haber enriquecido un poquititititito su bagaje mágico.

Atentamente, el abogado del diablo 


 :Lol:

----------


## martamagika

aiss que no que no... que no se trata de demonizar a nadie si no de polemizar sobre un libro, hay gente que esta a favor y otros en contra de sus teorias y aqui se exponen los argumentos de los dos "bandos" el beneficio quiza es para la gente que dudamos que no tenemos una idea clara sobre este tema y leemos post como los de MjjMarkos, miguelajo etc...

Entonces no entiendo post como los de pues no los aconsejamos y ya esta... no se ... no estoy aqui para aconsejar a nadie ni siquiera para que me aconsejen estoy aqui para intercambiar información a veces incluso para "robar" información y la mejor manera es dejando que la conversación fluya pues se iran uniendo otros... creo que a veces eso falla en el foro ( yo la primera) desvirtuamos los hilos, a veces parece que queremos que se acaben en dos mensajes : no los aconsejes y punto, pues yo lo he leido y me parece bueno... quizá este equivocada pero de verdad que me tiré un tiempo SOLO leyendo y me di cuenta de muchos errores que cometí en un principio y uno de ellos era no leer el hilo entero y ver si mi mensaje aportaba algo a la conversación que no fuera siempre risas y humor.

----------


## Chema78

Me encanta este hilo.
Muchas gracias a tod@s los que aportáis en el y a ella por lanzarlo!

Solo una cosita:




> Iniciado por MJJMarkos
> 
> Cartas através de la manga, Ambiciosa, Cartas através de la mesa, Caníbales, Wild Cards, La carta Helicóptero, Homing Card, La Dama Inquieta, En todas Partes Y en Ninguna... son juegos que Darwin detesta según su visión ¿no?. ¿Qué le queda? Pues eso, adivinar cartas, y hacer que la misma carta aparezca en todas partes y en ninguna pero decir que es pura habilidad.
> 
> 
> Decir que no he leído el libro del señor Ortiz, pero si sus teorías son como éstas, no puedo estar más en desacuerdo con él. La verdad es que personalmente, las adivinaciones me parecen aburridas, venga, coje una carta, tal, cual, ¿era ésta tu carta?. Y por muy bunea presentación que se les de y giros mágicos que les metas, siguen siendo adivinaciones (lamentablemente la gente disfruta mucho con ellas y guarda las cartas con recelo para que no las veas, pobres...).
> Y la verdad es que hay que saber hacer adivinaciones, porque normalmente la gente te las pide mucho o porque son juegos que impresionan y ayudan a salir del paso si no tienes ganas de hacer magia, pero de ahí a dejar mal a juegos tan y tan buenos como los mencionados arriba... No sé, es el tipo de magia que le gusta a Darwin Ortiz, no a mí (o al que pueda leer su libro).
> Un saludo.


Si no he entendido mal, en mi lectura de "La buena Magia" Darwing Ortiz no rechaza esos juegos, sino una forma de presentación en que se da unas "cualidades humanas" a las cartas, o se las considera personajes de cuentos, etc.., ya que él considera que las cartas son simplemente cartas y se crearon para juegos de azar, con lo cual considera "ridiculas" (¿son sus palabras?) ese tipo de presentación. Pero no rechaza esos juegos. De echo el presenta versiones de alguno de ellos.
Ahora lo que está claro es que es un tipo muy presuntuoso, pero por otro lado deja claro desde el principio que en el libro esta la opinión de Darwing Ortiz y que es una visión muy personal sobre la magia de cerca.
Ahora que yo tambien le cambiaria el nombre por el de "Mi Magia" o algo parecido.

Os dejo seguir que estoy disfrutando!
Saludos!

----------


## Kiko

Precisamente pregunté a M. Ammar sobre Darwin y me dijo que este no "entendía" un juego como los caníbales, o ninguno que tuviese una "historia" (dramaturgia, conflicto metafórico o de ficción)

En mi opinión el libro de Darwin es, en ese aspecto, una formulación muy polarizada o limitada al hemisferio izquierdo (el racional y analítico). 

Puede que Darwin no tuviese una madre que le contase cuentos por las noches, o que apenas fuese estimulado a jugar con la imaginación y la fantasía... 
De otro modo, se advertirían las cualidades atribuidas al hemisferio derecho en sus escritos y en su magia.

Pero lo bueno de las opiniones tan parciales es que definen los polos o extremos de un tema, y eso genera un contraste que desde otro punto de vista más gris o intermedio no quedaría tan claro.  ...lo cual es muy útil... ;-)

----------


## BusyMan

> Decir que no he leído el libro del señor Ortiz,


Ahí debería acabar tu comentario



> pero si sus teorías son como éstas, no puedo estar más en desacuerdo con él


No, estas no son sus teorías.
Estos son los comentarios resumidos dichos a vuela pluma de gente que se ha leído su libro de 400 páginas.





> De hecho se presenta a menudo como un experto en trampas de juego.


Jodder, es que es un auténtico experto en trampas de juego!!
Es consultor de seguridad en casinos como lo sería Steve Forte (bueno, si este último no estuviera en la cárcel :P)




> En mi opinión el libro de Darwin es, en ese aspecto, una formulación muy polarizada o limitada al hemisferio izquierdo (el racional y analítico). 
> 
> Puede que Darwin no tuviese una madre que le contase cuentos por las noches, o que apenas fuese estimulado a jugar con la imaginación y la fantasía... 
> De otro modo, se advertirían las cualidades atribuidas al hemisferio derecho en sus escritos y en su magia.
> 
> Pero lo bueno de las opiniones tan parciales es que definen los polos o extremos de un tema, y eso genera un contraste que desde otro punto de vista más gris o intermedio no quedaría tan claro.  ...lo cual es muy útil... ;-)


Kiko, te amo :P :?

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> La verdad es que personalmente, las adivinaciones me parecen aburridas, venga, coje una carta, tal, cual, ¿era ésta tu carta?. Y por muy bunea presentación que se les de y giros mágicos que les metas, siguen siendo adivinaciones (lamentablemente la gente disfruta mucho con ellas y guarda las cartas con recelo para que no las veas, pobres...).
> Y la verdad es que hay que saber hacer adivinaciones, porque normalmente la gente te las pide mucho o porque son juegos que impresionan y ayudan a salir del paso si no tienes ganas de hacer magia, pero de ahí a dejar mal a juegos tan y tan buenos como los mencionados arriba... No sé, es el tipo de magia que le gusta a Darwin Ortiz, no a mí (o al que pueda leer su libro).
> Un saludo.


Si, si, llevas toda la razón. El cochecito es un juego que no tiene nada de buena magia, es una pena que a la gente le encante, le flipe, vamos, que se haga caquita en los pantalones... aisss... pobres.   :?  :?  :?

----------


## Moss

Primeramante saludar a *Kiko Pastur*,"alma mater" de la renovación  :?  de la SEI en A Coruña y mejor Mago; siento que un accidente laboral no me haya dejado ni empezar en la Sociedad, pero bueno, todo se andará...

  Con respecto a tu comentario sobre Darwin Ortiz: Eso es capacidad Psicoanalítica y lo demás son coñas; si es así, el autor del susodicho libro roza algún tipo de patología postraumática,:roll:; si es por falta de cariño el aborrecer algunas presentaciones míticas en la Cartomagia, yo le mando un beso y un fuerte abrazo.

  ¿Que diría Freud?...

  Hola *Busyman*; un placer saludarte, me acojona un pelín entrar al trapo contigo, pero es que tu comentario " ...comentarios resumidos a vuela pluma..." suena un poco a, "perdónalos Señor, por que no saben lo que hacen". Disculpame si me equivoco, sé que a veces la palabra escrita es fría y lleva a equívocos. 

  El capítulo del Estilo fué una parte del libro que me dejó un poco...desencantado. Me molaría mucho que plasmaras tu opinión.

  Salud.

----------


## BusyMan

moss, comentarios a vuela pluma significa... o, al menos, quiero decir con ello, que son comentarios hechos en un foro, muchas veces durante la jornada laboral en los huecos libres y que no son nunca tan rigurosos, exactos o detallados como lo serían con más tiempo.

O sea, que no tome por absoluto lo que se comenta aquí porque se dejan muchos detalles en el aire o no comentados!

----------


## Kiko

> Kiko, te amo :P :?


Lo sé, my darling, lo sé...




> Primeramante saludar a *Kiko Pastur*,"alma mater" de la renovación  :?  de la SEI en A Coruña y mejor Mago; siento que un accidente laboral no me haya dejado ni empezar en la Sociedad, pero bueno, todo se andará...
> 
>   Con respecto a tu comentario sobre Darwin Ortiz: Eso es capacidad Psicoanalítica y lo demás son coñas; si es así, el autor del susodicho libro roza algún tipo de patología postraumática,:roll:; si es por falta de cariño el aborrecer algunas presentaciones míticas en la Cartomagia, yo le mando un beso y un fuerte abrazo.
> 
>  ¿Que diría Freud?...


mmm intuyo que me conoces de algo...  ¿cuales son tus fuentes? :-P
Siento tu accidente laboral y espero que te recuperes pronto.

En cuanto a Darwin, hablar de patología postraumática es irse al otro extremo, ¿no? Debates así parecen un péndulo, y tiro porque me toca...  
No creo, a priori, que Darwin tenga ningún problema por falta de cariño, sino más bien, si acaso, falta de imaginación. Cosa muy común por otro lado, y de la que Darwin solo representa un extremo racionalista.

Estimular la fantasía en gente así es todo un desafío, un reto muy estimulante... Sherezade lo consiguió en mil y una noches.

----------


## angelilliks

> Si, si, llevas toda la razón. El cochecito es un juego que no tiene nada de buena magia, es una pena que a la gente le encante, le flipe, vamos, que se haga caquita en los pantalones... aisss... pobres.   :?  :?  :?


Eso me parece a mi, y ahora si queréis leer mis posts, son mucho más baratos que el libro de Darwin Ortiz y queda bien claro que es solo opinión personal.

Ni cuando era profano me impresionaba más el cochecito de Tamariz que por ejemplo Wild Cards, que a ti te encante (y a la mayoría de peronas) no quiere decir que puedas citarme y decirme: "¡Oh! ¿Cómo te puede gustar más otro tipo de juegos? Es que no tienes ni idea..." Yo podría hacer lo mismo, pero prefiero aceptar que es tu opinión.

Si a ti te ancanta que siga haciéndolo a mi seguirá sin convencerme más que otras cosas.

Y a lo que dice BusyMan, pues sí que serán comentarios con poco tiempo para escribirlos, pero recogen lo que quiere transmitir en su libro, que es lo importante, que Darwin Ortiz desprecie ese tipo de presentacions (yo no desprecio las adivinaciones, sólo que no me gustan, pero las aprendo y las presento como las demás), le deja en un mal lugar teo-mágicamente hablando.

Un saludo.

----------


## rafa cama

> yo no desprecio las adivinaciones, sólo que no me gustan, pero las aprendo y las presento como las demás.


Perdón por salirme del tema, pero me puede la curiosidad. Si no te gustan, ¿por qué las aprendes y las presentas?

En serio que es purita curiosidad, sin intenciones aviesas ni nada de eso, es que me ha chocado.

Saludines.

----------


## Mistico

> Iniciado por angelilliks
> 
> yo no desprecio las adivinaciones, sólo que no me gustan, pero las aprendo y las presento como las demás.
> 
> 
> Perdón por salirme del tema, pero me puede la curiosidad. Si no te gustan, ¿por qué las aprendes y las presentas?
> 
> En serio que es purita curiosidad, sin intenciones aviesas ni nada de eso, es que me ha chocado.
> 
> Saludines.


Yo he supuesto que lo hace por lo que dice en un post anterior 


> Decir que no he leído el libro del señor Ortiz, pero si sus teorías son como éstas, no puedo estar más en desacuerdo con él. La verdad es que personalmente, las adivinaciones me parecen aburridas, venga, coje una carta, tal, cual, ¿era ésta tu carta?. Y por muy bunea presentación que se les de y giros mágicos que les metas, siguen siendo adivinaciones (lamentablemente la gente disfruta mucho con ellas y guarda las cartas con recelo para que no las veas, pobres...). 
> Y la verdad es que hay que saber hacer adivinaciones, porque normalmente la gente te las pide mucho o porque son juegos que impresionan y ayudan a salir del paso si no tienes ganas de hacer magia, pero de ahí a dejar mal a juegos tan y tan buenos como los mencionados arriba... No sé, es el tipo de magia que le gusta a Darwin Ortiz, no a mí (o al que pueda leer su libro). 
> Un saludo..

----------


## angelilliks

Debemos recordar en todo momento que los magos no hacemos magia para nosotros mismos, sino que la hacemos para nuestro público. Creo que es un error muy frecuente en este foro.

Que a mi me aburran no quiere decir que a otras personas no les gusten, igual que cuando presento un juego que me encanta puede no gustarle a alguien entre el público. Y la verdad es que hago magia para que los demás disfruten. No importa lo que al mago le guste, sino lo que el público quiere ver. El día que vaya a una actuación de magia sí que será únicamente para ver lo que más me gusta y por supuesto me preocuparé de que no toda la sesión sean adivinaciones, pero cuando yo hago mágia tengo que pensar en el publico, no en mi.

Un saludo.

----------


## rafa cama

Hombre, yo lo decía porque, aunque estoy de acuerdo en que la magia se hace para el público, eso no está reñido, en mi opinión, con hacer cosas que a uno le gusten.

Por supuesto, respeto tu postura, pero personalmente pienso que hay muchos juegos y efectos posibles como para prescindir (al menos en mi caso) de los juegos que no me guste hacer. Por eso me chocaba.

Por ponerte un ejemplo, a mí no me gusta hacer demostraciones de juego o el agua y aceite. No lo disfruto. Disfruto viéndolo, pero no haciéndolo. Así que no lo hago.

Y pienso que sí que importa lo que al mago le guste. Cunado el mago disfruta, normalmente, eso se contagia. Al menos en mi modesta y escasa experiencia.

Pero como decía, es tu postura, y aunque no la comparta, la respeto. Lo principal es que tú estés a gusto con lo que haces y las decisiones artísticas que tomas.

Y gracias por tu aclaración.

Saludines.

----------


## angelilliks

De nada, no es que no me guste hacerlos, es que no me gusta tanto verlos. A mi me da casi igual hacer una adivinación que una demostración de juego (me gusta más la demostración), por lo tanto hago un poco de todo lo que me pidan para tener contento al público.

Una cosa es que no me guste el juego, otra que me sienta incómodo haciéndolo. Precisamente los juegos que no me gusta hacer ( me siento incómodo y por lo tanto prescindo de ellos) son en los que colabora el público. Rarezas que tenemos todos  :Smile1: 

Un saludo.

----------


## martamagika

empezamos hablando de darwin y ahora.... :?

----------


## shark

> De nada, no es que no me guste hacerlos, es que no me gusta tanto verlos. A mi me da casi igual hacer una adivinación que una demostración de juego (me gusta más la demostración), por lo tanto hago un poco de todo lo que me pidan para tener contento al público.
> 
> Una cosa es que no me guste el juego, otra que me sienta incómodo haciéndolo. Precisamente los juegos que no me gusta hacer ( me siento incómodo y por lo tanto prescindo de ellos) *son en los que colabora el público.* Rarezas que tenemos todos 
> 
> Un saludo.


Pues son los que más gustan al público...

----------


## angelilliks

No me dices nada nuevo...

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por BusyMan
> 
>  Kiko, te amo :P :?
> 
> 
> Lo sé, my darling, lo sé...
> .



pero es mio!!, a que si pulpito gallego??


os estais dando cuenta la suerte que tenemos por tener una magia de nivel en españa? por conocer las teorias o la forma de ver la magia de ascanio, tamariz...incluso haber podido vivirla.

hay personas que en sus paises de origen no tienen magos de tales tallas o que enfoquen la magia en un sentido artistico, romantico, sentimental...
hay escuelas de el efecto por el efecto: luces, fuego, humo, mil cosas sorprendentes pero agenas de un espiritu que haga conmover al espectador en su interior.

bueno, volviendo al tema, encontre lo que dice darwin de slydini,  no dice que no era profecional si no que hacia magia para magos (pag 25, final):

"slydini se salio con la suya porque se paso la  ida entera actuando para otros magos. de haber actuado solo para profanos habria tenido que alterar drasticamente su estilo desafiante para mantener una carrera profecional. el hecho de que nunca lograse tal carrera puede ser indicativo de ello. la carrera de slydini consistio en actuar y dar conferencias y , sobre todo, dar clases a otros magos"

que de verdad hay en eso?? en el libro de la magia de slydini habla de las clases que impartia, como hacia un juego en una reunion de magos....

----------


## Moss

Hola Ella; ha vuelto la cordura al hilo,...

 A eso te puede contestar el propio Tamariz en el prólogo del libro que mencionas; te cito:..."Nadie para mí, antes o después, me ha echo sentir a tal altura y con tal profundidad la esencia de la Magia. La fascinante, preciocísima sensación de estar viviendo algo que NO-PUEDE-SER. ¡ Y que constato que es!
  Slydini era, es, un Mago, El mago"...

  Si es capaz de provocar estas sensaciones en el mejor mago de toda la historia, que no provocaría en profanos; creo que después de ver a Slydini en directo, aquellos espectadores tenían que volver a creer en los Reyes Magos.

  Te remito, también, a que visiones el video sobre él, "As I Recall", sí, de acuerdo hay reto, en algunos juegos, no en todos, y bendito reto; es tal el dominio de la situación, que para nada se ve a nadie ofendido, al contrario, la expresión de los espectadores es real, como los vídeos de L&L.   :Smile1:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Ella es que Slydini actuó para PUBLICO PROFANO una y mil veces. Otra cosa es que era tan genial que siempre habían magos para verle.

De hecho, el show de Dick Cavett no es un programa que se emita por "TELE MAGOS", se emitía en abierto y para todos los públicos.

Fíjate si había magia para público que es de los magos más variados que hay, pañuelos, cuerdas, bolas, etc..., puedes contar quizás que hace 1 o 2 juegos de cartas en sus actuaciones. Y eso es porque era conocedor de que el público duramente va a tragar una sesión de cartas al completo de X horas. Siempre llega la eterna pregunta "¿y tu sólo haces cartitas?".

Ale!

PD: Para moss:

Como dato anecdótico, decir que la impresión esa que tiene Juan, no sólo se basa en un juego, sino en muchos, pero la primera vez que (citando textualmente lo que nos dijo Juan) le dio un vuelco el corazón, casi rozando el infarto lo que le hizo slydini fue esto.

Slydini en un sillón, Juan en una silla, sin mesa, sin chaqueta.

Slydini: Haces muchísima magia con cartas y muy buena!
Tamariz: Sí maestro...
Slydini: Pues...
Slydini: ¡Coge una carta!
Tamariz intenta cogerla y Slydini mirando al resto de magos le retira la baraja pensando que ya había cogido una.
Slydini: ¿¡Pero aún no has cogido una!?
Slydini: Coge!
Tamariz se acerca a la baraja y abre los ojos como platos...
Slydini: Pero si no hay cartas hijo mío...

Le había hecho una desaparición de baraja en su cara sin lapping ni ostias.

De ahí ese prólogo.

Por cierto, ni que decir tiene que Slydini era LATINO, de sangra LATINA (italiano). Sus gestos no son ni grotescos ni oscenos, ni siquiera es que el reto sea la ostia. Esa es la visión "desvirtuada" que los yankees nos han dado de él. Lo dice Vernon en su libro "El libro de Dai Vernon". Que esos gestos son naturales en él, porque es de sangre caliente, se los ves a otros y no cuelan.

Tened en cuenta esa diferencia de carácter entre los latinos y los anglosajones y entendereis que para un estado unidense es duro que le diga "Coge!!!", "pum!, muerto y redisparo!". O cualquier cosas de esas. Son gente más tranquila. Es como ver a shoot ogawa, es un estilo muy "oriental", parece que danza en vez de hacer magia y sin embargo... es increible.

¿Pegas? Pues que muchos podríamos decir lo que decimos de Vallarino, que esos gestos no son naturales, que son "rimbombantes", etc... Y sin embargo la genialidad está ahí patente.

De Slydini igual, de hecho, yo la primera vez que le vi (y llevaba esa idea equivocada del reto, de la dureza, etc...), cuando terminé de verlo dije "ostias, pero si yo me cuelo más".

Eso es lo que ha pasado. Por cierto, al final el tema derivó (quizás culpa mía) en Slydini desde Darwin. Sigamos con Darwin.

Sobre el comentario de Kiko Pastur, decir que yo no hubiese profundizado tanto como él, pero sí, la conclusión a la que llegué es parecida: es más racionalista.

¿Quizás influenciado por su experiencia en técnicas de juego? Puede ser. De ahí que yo piense que algunas cosas se las salta a la torera.

Por cierto, que el capítulo dedicado al misterio y demás, son fabulosos. A ver si vais a pensar que es que le odio. Sólo digo que para entenderle, primero hay que leer mucho antes, para saber discretizar la información y diferenciar entre algo positivo, y lo que es una mera opinión subjetiva.

Que yo supongo que TODOS tienen opiniones cuando escriben libros de teoría. Incluso Arturo.

----------


## Ella

:D a mi slydini me encanta
pero conozco a mas magos  que opinan parecido a  darwin, e incluso me han "si te gusta slydini es porque eres mago"

----------


## Moss

Gracias Markos.

----------


## Moss

Página 44, penúltimo párrafo, Habla del Paréntesis anti-contraste:

[i]_  En la siguiente variante de Triunfo, atribuida a Braue,  una carta elegida se pierde en la baraja que se mezcla cartas cara arriba con cartas cara abajo. Tras un gesto mágico, se extienden las cartas en la mesa y todas estan cara abajo excepto una en el medio. Pero a diferencia del original la carta cara arriba no es la elegida sino un Diez. El mago cuenta entonces diez cartas a patir de allí para encontrar la elegida.
 Es un ejemplo de la mala magia._

  Me gustaría saber que pensarían de esto Vernon (los ases del manco), o el señor René Lavand (Historia de un jugador).

 ¿Que opináis vosotros, lo considerais un paréntesis anti-contraste, o simplemente un fallo aparente por parte del mago?

  Particularmente me decanto por lo segundo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Pues que ahí tiene razón.

Acabas de hacer un milagrazo como ponerlas todas bien y ahora haces un efecto secundario que es... regularcillo.

Aparece una carta, y no es la elegida, sino que hay que contar X cartas y aparece la elegida.

Es exactamente lo mismo por lo que un triunfo ha de hacerse todas cara abajo y la elegida cara arriba, para que ambos efectos se solapen y se sumen. Si lo haces todas cara arriba y la elegida cara abajo se producen dos efectos separados y el segundo es flojísimo.

Pues aquí lo mismo pero peor aún, porque ya no es que no sea la elegida, sino que además te pones a contar.

Es como si me pongo a volar y te digo "mira esta carta nos va a decir en qué posición del mazo bla bla bla"... pues estoy volando ¿qué más da lo demás?

En los ases del mando y en el cumanés lo que se produce es un fallo aparente en la consecución del efecto. Lo que pretende Braue es exactamente lo mismo, pero haciendo unas decimas de segundo antes un milagrazo. 

No sé si me he explicado con claridad y ves la diferencia. Radica en que en uno haces la magia un tiempo antes repetidamente, y entonces se recurre al fallo aparente (generando un conflicto), y en lo otro acabas de hacer un milagrazo. Prueba a mezclar cara arriba y cara abajo, muestrate a ti mismo el desorden e imagínate que con un pase mágico todo se pusiese bien... anda que te iba a importar mucho que quedase una elegida al revés... a no ser que veas ambos efectos simultaneamente.

Es lo que resumo en mis clases siempre como el efecto: "_Todas bien excepto la elegida en el centro_", vs. "_Todas bien. Excepto la elegida en el centro_".

No sé cómo se llama, pero yo le llamo "enfermedad patológica del mago que piensa que cada vez que hace algo, redoblan tambores a sus espaldas" xD.

Un abrazo.

----------


## miguelajo

Mido 1.68...soy muy pequeñito...en todos los aspectos.

----------


## BusyMan

Y desde arriba se te ve el cartón.

----------


## ignoto

> Y desde arriba se te ve el cartón.


Se dice tonsura. (Cada vez soy mas malvado y aterrador   :Smile1:   juas, juas.)

----------


## Trus

Será un libro con el que no estaréis de acuerdo en muchas cosas (yo tampoco, pues sólo se de él lo que dicen, ya me lo leeré), pero es un grandísimo libro porque con tantas pegas que se le sacan lo ha leído mucha gente...no estais de acuerdo pero os hace reflexionar en muchas cosas.

Otros muchos libros siendo buenos no consiguen que mucha gente los lea, este sin embargo, sí que se lee.

por eso entre muchas otras cosas es un gran libro.

Me gusta por otro aspecto, es bueno, y siempre lo será, que haya variedad de magia, que haya diferentes estilos (y no me refiero a que cada uno tiene su estilo), sino a que no sólo se ve la magia como la ven pepe, juan y muchísimos...sino que hay otras maneras de hacer magia (muy discutibles)

Lenart Green no es comparable por escuela, por estilo es probable.

Las historias, en mi modesta opinión son buenas casi siempre,y las prefiero reales con toques imaginarios,quizás no me exprese bien  pero en 2 casos salen muy bien:
-si son muy graciosas
-si son interiorizables, es decir, si se puede hacer intimar al oyente con la historia, hacerle partícipe de ésta.

la imaginación de la historia es algo que es peligroso, porque como bien sabemos, que a ti te guste mucho una historia, no implica que sea buena para los demás.
de todos modos, siempre que una historia sea personalizada (luego se le darían los toques imaginativos), resultará mucho más creíble que si es sacada de una cabeza subjetiva.

[EDITADO tras leer a martamagika que tiene toda la razón]

No puedo hablar mucho más sobre darwin, puedo decir quizás que no comparto esa visión, podría decir mejor dicho, que es más dificil hacer de tamariz o de carroll que hacer de darwin, o similares, y no por la técnica, sino por la forma de actuar.
a lo mejor por eso podría ser que se vea superado, y/o amargado, porque la revolución prestidigitadora le ha superado y no ha sabido adaptarse, cosa que no se.
pero como mínimo este libro te recuerda que se puede hacer otra magia "buena magia" la llama él.

saludos.

----------


## martamagika

es un libro grande pero no por lo que alegas, el que se lo lea mucha gente no quiere decir nada mas que eso...

que te parecen las cuestiones que en este hilo se sacan estas de acuerdo?, sigues la teoria de darwin ( el mago claro )? crees que esta falto de cariño preadolescente o por el contrario apoyas a los que piensan que una buena historia si es imaginativa mucho mejor? crees que green es comparable a darwin, por escuela o estilo, como en otros sitios se dijo?


creo que aqui no se discute si es o no buen libro, si no el contenido del mismo.

----------

